# Pcmanfm automount ei toimi (LXDE)

## Sakarias

Kaikenlaista olen yrittänyt. Nyt toimii roottina. Eli tikun saan liitettyä roottina automaattisesti, mutta normi käyttäjä ei siihen pääse käsiksi. Eli joku oikeus juttu.... LXDE käynnistetään startx ja .xinitrc:ssä on rivi exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch startlxde. Pitäisi kai asentaa joku kevyt graafinen kirjautuminen jos siinä toimisi. Kone pyörittää VDR, XBMC ja MPD, joten aina ei sille X:lle ole tarvetta. udev ja dbus käynnistetään startissa.

----------

## grep

 :Very Happy:  Ajankohtainen kysymys vielä 6 v päästäkin: samaa olen harmitellut  mutten koskaan jaksanut fiksata. Pcmanfm ja Openbox-yhdistelmällä tosin mutta monellakin jakelulla.

Polkit-jutulta haiskahtaa, reseptiä naapurista?

----------

## Zucca

Mulla on vähän sama ongelma. Tosin käytän Sway:ta ikkunamanagerina.

Voi olla polkit tai udisks/gvfs. Kummallista jos oikat katoaa sen perustteella mikä de/wm on alla.

----------

## grep

gvfs tosiaan, huh huh. Isot työpöytäympäristöt päristelevät taustalla isohkoa määrää kaikenlaista useimmiten/toisinaan jopa toimivaa koneistoa. Ja jotkut toiminnallisesti tai suoraan näistä riippuvat sovelluksetkin olettavat näitä.

Harmi että ne hidastavat ihan kevyellä vanhalla raudalla sinnitellessä - ja nopeammallakin koneella vähintään harmittavat silloin kun oikuttelevat.

Täytyypä ehtiessä kokeilla tuota i3-henkistä Sway:ta kun siirtyy Waylandiin.

----------

## Zucca

<offtopic>

 *grep wrote:*   

> Täytyypä ehtiessä kokeilla tuota i3-henkistä Sway:ta kun siirtyy Waylandiin.

  Voisinpa varmaan tempasta ebuildin Waybarille, koska muutoin ei tray ikonit näy missään. Kaikki muu sway -roina löytyykin virallisesta reposta.

Jos tarkkoja ollaan, niin tuo waybar ei ole swaywm -projekti, mutta se integroituu kuulemma todella hyvin swayhyn.

</offtopic>

----------

